# Tegu´s behavior is getting worse.. Help!



## Progrmor (Mar 19, 2014)

My 4 months old red tegu has been with me for 3 weeks now. First week I didnt´t even see her since she was burried all the time. After one week I started to see her up more often, I even made it routine for her to be waken up when I got home from work in the afternoon. She hissed at me but didn´t run away or anything else. I was able to get her out of her cage to feed her in a seperate container for that week, though she didn´t eat much, less than a bite.

She got meaner and meaner, started to tailslap me all the time, running away etc. 

But this week she have started to bite me as soon as I get my hands in the cage.. Its terrible. I see everyones tegu on youtube all nice and tame at the same age as mine.. But its just not working out with her. Her setup, heat, humidity, uvb etc is all good. She is just hating me more and more. And since I refuse to feed her inside her cage she wont get any food either. 

Im all done.. out of ideas. What should I do??

ALSO:
Can I feed her whole fish, such as mackerel? Those small ones in canes..


----------



## Josh (Mar 19, 2014)

:-/ Sorry you're having such a hard time with her...
What is her enclosure like? It's hard to say exactly what could be going on but she's obviously not happy about something. The most worrisome part is the eating/feeding. Can you post photos of her and her setup? There's a lot of variables here and we'll try to help you sort it out.


----------



## Progrmor (Mar 19, 2014)

This is her!


 Here is another one. Dont have much more pictures as it is... Enclosure is 6x4x4. Just her baby cage.

Well, she ate today from the feederbin, but only one bite of chickenheart..


----------



## Matthew Krzemienski (Mar 19, 2014)

Take out the majority of places for her to hide in he cage except for some of your used laundry. This is a trick that works well with animals other than tegus as well. They learn to not fear your scent and can even associate it as a sign of safety. It's not a cure-all for your situation but it will definitely help.


----------

